# Flu, Pneumonia and Shingles Jabs



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I popped in to see my GP this morning, and while waiting in the reception area they were displaying video signs about Flu and Shingles jabs for those eligible (I am) As I make my appointments online, I can usually get in at short notice, if you phone reception you are told early November for an appointment with a GP. There are other staff available for minor ailments.

When I went in, I asked him if it was a) OK to have the jabs in view of my current dosage of medications, and b) were the jabs any good?

He said that the flu jab was worth going for, and proceeded to give me it there and then, but the jury was out on the Shingles jabs in his view and the Pneumonia jab was a once-off, I had mine in February.

Historically, Shingles affects those in the over 70's age group, so I'm in the window, but I wonder how many have had it and what the long-term effects were, such as repeat attacks etc?

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm in two minds what to do about the flu one too.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Hopefully this year they will get the jab right against the correct strain of the virus, two years ago they didn't throughout Europe (all use the same vaccine)and it was ineffective.

Last year they got it right and it reportedly was very effective. Without it, anyone with long term conditions are much more at risk of serious illness.

The Shingles vaccine has had a mixed response - supposedly it has passed it's efficacy screening, but it has not been easy to find the figures to justify it.........

BUT, IMO, unless there are strong contra-indications I tend to go for every vaccine I am offered in the hope that my immune system will respond more effectively when challenged for the second time (which is what the actual disease would be after vaccination).

I do know people that have been hit by shingles and it is not a pleasant experience and seems to reoccur.

I had the pneumonia one years ago and don't think it has changed. The flu one is new every year.

Dave


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We have had the flu jab each year for umpteen years, one year Hans missed and caught the flu, it was very debilitating and lasted well over 2 weeks, hasn´t missed since.
I don´t know of the shingles jab here, but will enquire when we go for the flu later this week.
Had the pneumonia one years ago.
Jan


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I only have the 'Flu jab and the boss has none! I don't think things will change in the near future.
If the 'right strain' of 'Flu comes along I will be OK!:smile2:


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Every year we get a phone call from our surgery asking if we would like a flu jab: got it on Sat afternoon after sitting in the waiting room for 3 minutes (we were 4 minutes early, so "out" almost before our appointment.

Great service - Gordon

my Dad had shingles a few years ago: it lasted over 6months and he was miserable. My neighbour has it currently and he's not enjoying it! I'll get the jab as soon as I'm eligible.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I boasted that I was too young the first year I was able to get a flu jab on the NHS, worst decision ever. Got the flu (not man flu) and was in bed for about 2 weeks. I am just back from the doc for my annual MOT and got the flu jab at the same time. I would not think of missing it again, even though as has been pointed out, we go the wrong strain of vaccine 2 years ago. However, shingles is only given at 70 and 79 not the years in between (don't know why) and my doc just gave me it last year. Happy about that as shingles in really painful.

Dave


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

listerdiesel said:


> Historically, Shingles affects those in the over 70's age group, so I'm in the window, but I wonder how many have had it and what the long-term effects were, such as repeat attacks etc?
> 
> Peter


I've suffered from shingles since my 30's (gets me in my cranial nerves) and has over the years been a bloody nuisance - fine when it dies down, a right pain when it flares up. I'm in my 60s now and it seems that over that last 5 years or so the frequency of attacks and severity of each has died down so maybe - at long last - my immune system is conquering it.

I inquired about the vaccination when it became available but due to my tender age (ha!) I'm too young to qualify. I could have paid for one privately but at some cost and even there, there was a lack of availability as the vaccine is very difficult to produce so supplies are limited - hence why the NHS are only making at available for certain age groups.

is it effective?? there are some studies to say it's not that good but I reckon it would still be worth getting it if offered as shingles is bloody painful!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We've both had the all three. This year's flu jab last Saturday.
As I worked for many years in the NHS I was offered the flu jab many, many years ago. Can't remember how many! I've never had a bad reaction.

I had shingles about 5 years ago and it's not pleasant.
If you've had chicken-pox at some point in the past you should certainly have the shingles jab as it is the chicken pox virus which can secrete itself in your body and can reappear as shingles later in your life.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Shingles is best treated, by those not vaccinated, very early. If your think you have it then go straightaway to your doctor. Chris had it and it was stopped in its tracks (though still quite painful) because he sought help early. I went, because I was forewarned by his attack, as soon as I felt a little tingle and had no symptoms, other than the tingling.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

patp said:


> Shingles is best treated, by those not vaccinated, very early. If your think you have it then go straightaway to your doctor. Chris had it and it was stopped in its tracks (though still quite painful) because he sought help early. I went, because I was forewarned by his attack, as soon as I felt a little tingle and had no symptoms, other than the tingling.


acyclovir tablets are your friend if you get shingles - preferably 400mg or, if you can get them, 800mg (GPs tend to prescribe lower dosages). in t'old days i.e. when I started suffering with shingles, GPs were reluctant to do repeat scripts for them as the drug was expensive. but over the years the cost has come down as it's no longer on patent. for many years I have tended to buy them online to save the hassle of a GP visit, or stocked up in countries like India where you can buy them from a local pharmacy without any prescription and at good prices.

as said, if you feel a tingle (same goes for cold sores - virus of the same family) treat early or prepare to suffer some discomfort.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I have to go to the doc's next week to be fitted with a 24 hr blood pressure monitor, will inquire about a Flu jab.

Last Christmas day I came down with the Flu, first time ever, put me in bed for a week, second week managed to crawl down stairs and just slumped in the chair in front of the TV, isn't there some crap on during the day.
Third week I developed a chesty cough so got antibiotics from the doc, took me nearly 6 weeks before I felt normal again, I just don't want to go through that again, the only good thing that came of it was that I lost over a stone in weight through not eating.

And now you have got me worried about Shingles, I had Chicken Pox when I was quite young, what are the symptoms?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

From memory (!) the symptoms for shingles are a very itchy rash almost anywhere on the body but commonly on the trunk. It turns to a severely painful rash which attacks the nerves. I caught mine at the itchy stage and got early treatment which headed it off. Chris delayed and suffered quite a lot of discomfort  
Others may know of more symptoms.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

patp said:


> From memory (!) *the symptoms for shingles are a very itchy rash almost anywhere on the body but commonly on the trunk*. It turns to a severely painful rash which attacks the nerves. I caught mine at the itchy stage and got early treatment which headed it off. Chris delayed and suffered quite a lot of discomfort
> Others may know of more symptoms.


you can also get fluid filled vesicles if it's a bad attack. my first attack was on my neck and I had the vesicles. over the years it has tracked up the cranial nerves affecting the ear area and scalp. with a bad dose I can't bear to touch my hair - too painful!


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks guys for your info, I will look forward to that, not!


----------

